# post-baby body



## Dream.dream

hey guys, think there was another thread like this way back, anyone want to post there post abby body pictures 

heres mine

3 years later and 1 hour work outs 5 days a week for the last 6 months
 



Attached Files:







3yearslater.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 104


----------



## samisshort

Are you sure you had a child? :haha: I wouldn't believe it!

You look fantastic! I hope I can look like this someday!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I kinda love this idea :haha:

3 weeks and 2 days pp. My stretch marks are just beginning to fade to pink, but otherwise I am pretty impressed with myself :blush: I've lost 34lbs, and am 21 lbs less than I was pre pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG0004.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 100









IMG0005.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 82


----------



## samisshort

Miss_Quirky said:


> I kinda love this idea :haha:
> 
> 3 weeks and 2 days pp. My stretch marks are just beginning to fade to pink, but otherwise I am pretty impressed with myself :blush: I've lost 34lbs, and am 21 lbs less than I was pre pregnancy.

What is your secret?! I thought breastfeeding would help me lose TONS of weight but oh boy was I wrong.. I'm eating better than I did while I was pregnant (gained 37 pounds while pregnant) and so far I've only lost 22 pounds, at 7 weeks postpartum. :dohh: I'm still 15 pounds more than I was pre-pregnancy! Would like to get 15-20 pounds lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight, too. I need to work out!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

samisshort said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> I kinda love this idea :haha:
> 
> 3 weeks and 2 days pp. My stretch marks are just beginning to fade to pink, but otherwise I am pretty impressed with myself :blush: I've lost 34lbs, and am 21 lbs less than I was pre pregnancy.
> 
> What is your secret?! I thought breastfeeding would help me lose TONS of weight but oh boy was I wrong.. I'm eating better than I did while I was pregnant (gained 37 pounds while pregnant) and so far I've only lost 22 pounds, at 7 weeks postpartum. :dohh: I'm still 15 pounds more than I was pre-pregnancy! Would like to get 15-20 pounds lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight, too. I need to work out!Click to expand...

Honestly I think how much time I spend outside with Devlin is huge. He hates his infant stroller because he can't see enough, which is fine because I like to wear him anyway, but he wants to look at things outside. So I put him in his carrier and walk around the park or house sometimes for hours. Just leisurely wander around, he gets to see all the trees and such and I either go with someone or talk on the phone to keep me entertained :haha:

Also my breakfast and lunch often is one meal, generally consisting of oatmeal and a handful of almonds because he doesn't give me time to eat!:dohh:


----------



## KelseyRose05

One day shy of two weeks. I gained a whopping 72 pounds. I was 113 pre pregnancy, and at the end 185. As of today I am 160, so I've lost 25 pounds. Once my stitches heal, I'm hitting the gym. But as of now, I'm happy with the loss. :)

Day of his birth.
https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p575/KelseyRose0506/picsay-1337727784.jpg

Today.
https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p575/KelseyRose0506/picsay-1337727967.jpg
https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p575/KelseyRose0506/picsay-1337727937.jpg


----------



## Lissa3120

You girls are looking great!! :thumbup::flower:

These are after my son
First is 11 days
Second is 21 days
Haven't got any recent ones
 



Attached Files:







69712.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 15









89312.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## RaRa392

this is an old picture but thats what my body was like before i got pregnant
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/RaRa392/bnb7.jpg

this is my last pregnancy picture around 38 weeks
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/RaRa392/bnb6.jpg

and these are me now at 12 weeks pp
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/RaRa392/bnb5.jpg
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/RaRa392/bnb4.jpg


----------



## jemmie1994

15 weeks post pregnancy no idea what i weigh or what i weighed pre pregnancy but am ok with how my body looks now apart from my deflated bump, few more pounds and I'll be happy


----------



## MUM0FTW0

1.First picture is me 8 weeks pregnant with my son
2.Second is me 70 pounds heavier in labor with my son(OBESE)
3.Third pic is me 8 weeks pregnant THIS pregnancy
4.And 4th is me now
Got horrible stretch marks that faded after 3 years and are slightly getting dark again in some spots:cry:
:kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







jhdjshdk.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 37









l (34).jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 54









300104_267949366578147_100000892581680_847401_341671566_a.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 46









Resampled_2012-05-12_13-53-57_39.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 44


----------



## mommie2be

1. before I knew I was pregnant, probably like 2 weeks or something. 
2. 35 weeks 2 days pregnant.
3&4. 4 months, 3 weeks postpartum. Weighing in at 117 now, I was 112 before. :D
 



Attached Files:







225175_2042151456293_1319530977_4043774_6532928_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 42









35_weeks+2.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 29









Snapshot_20120523_2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 40









Snapshot_20120523_5.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 47


----------



## kittycat18

I don't have any photographs of my pre-pregnancy tummy but I have attached a picture of the week before I had Lucia. I put on over 5 stone in pregnancy so I have a lot of excess weight. I am at Slimming World and slowly but surely loosing weight. It's extremely unhealthy and I will be sticking to Slimming World even though I am pregnant as it is a healthier life with fresh fruit, veg, home cooked meals and exercise. 

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0315.jpg


----------



## MUM0FTW0

mommie2be said:


> 1. before I knew I was pregnant, probably like 2 weeks or something.
> 2. 35 weeks 2 days pregnant.
> 3&4. 4 months, 3 weeks postpartum. Weighing in at 117 now, I was 112 before. :D

You are so tiny and cute!!!!:haha: and your bump was perfect looking:brat: not fair hahaha


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/P1020128.jpg 6 week pp with kat 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0287.jpg 14 months pp with 2 kids that's laying down 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0290.jpg 14 months pp side view

All you ladies are looking good


----------



## amygwen

You all look great ladies.


----------



## mommie2be

MUM0FTW0 said:


> mommie2be said:
> 
> 
> 1. before I knew I was pregnant, probably like 2 weeks or something.
> 2. 35 weeks 2 days pregnant.
> 3&4. 4 months, 3 weeks postpartum. Weighing in at 117 now, I was 112 before. :D
> 
> You are so tiny and cute!!!!:haha: and your bump was perfect looking:brat: not fair hahahaClick to expand...

Thank you ! :blush:


----------



## mommie2be

lizardbreath said:


> https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/P1020128.jpg 6 week pp with kat
> https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0287.jpg 14 months pp with 2 kids that's laying down
> https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0290.jpg 14 months pp side view
> 
> All you ladies are looking good

You look amazing !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.dream

samisshort said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> I kinda love this idea :haha:
> 
> 3 weeks and 2 days pp. My stretch marks are just beginning to fade to pink, but otherwise I am pretty impressed with myself :blush: I've lost 34lbs, and am 21 lbs less than I was pre pregnancy.
> 
> What is your secret?! I thought breastfeeding would help me lose TONS of weight but oh boy was I wrong.. I'm eating better than I did while I was pregnant (gained 37 pounds while pregnant) and so far I've only lost 22 pounds, at 7 weeks postpartum. :dohh: I'm still 15 pounds more than I was pre-pregnancy! Would like to get 15-20 pounds lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight, too. I need to work out!Click to expand...


sometimes it takes a while to lose it when your breast feeding but it does happen, with me i started losing more around the 4 and 5 month mark. 

and its take me 3 years to look like i do and some serious working out, i work out almost everyday and started swimming with my son on the off days. 

You cant see it from the picture but i have a ton of stretch marks. heres my 3 weeks postpartum picture. Dont mind the hives thats why the picture was taken something i ate made me get huge hives. lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1297.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 39


----------



## JadeBaby75

You ladies look great. Ill post pics when I get home!


----------



## HellBunny

9 days PP
 



Attached Files:







Photo0490.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bbyno1

Everyone looks so great!
After Aliyah i was so impressed with my body. But now i have had two babies its yuck!


----------



## HellBunny

^^ i'm sure its not! :hugs: and anyway who cares you have two kids out of it all :) x


----------



## MaisyRae

I am not going to put a photo up... I had twins so my stomach is just a mess! I was tiny before (size 6/8) But not unhealthy looking, and now im a bit bigger :haha: Still in size 10 to 12! Hoping to be back to my normal size soon :(
Maisy xoxo


----------



## MrsEngland

I would post a pre pregnancy pic but seeing as i'm pregnant again and don't have any of after i had my daughter seems kinda pointless! 

All you girls are looking great though :flower:


----------



## Abby_

You all look wonderful. :)


----------



## beanzz

you all look great. im so jealous.

this is me pre preg ... i miss my waist :cry:
https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/41032_10150257781560727_578105726_14512965_7286604_n-1-1.jpg

this is me 3 days before popping
https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/IMG_1728.jpg

this is me today with my new jeans to celebrate being back to a uk size 8 yay! :happydance: 
https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/7CBA0327.jpg

dont have a pic of my tummy cos i dont like it :haha: its not back to normal yet


----------



## kittycat18

You are all so lucky. Pre-pregnancy I was a UK 12 but now I'm an 18-20 it's fucking horrible!


----------



## Dream.dream

I don't know the difference but the national average where I am is a 16


----------



## JadeBaby75

This is me just a few minutes ago! I still have about 10-20 lbs to go :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1989.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 35









IMAG1990.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 43


----------



## kittycat18

Dream.dream said:


> I don't know the difference but the national average where I am is a 16

Are US and Canadian sizes the same? If so that is a UK size 18 :thumbup:


----------



## lizardbreath

kittycat18 said:


> Dream.dream said:
> 
> 
> I don't know the difference but the national average where I am is a 16
> 
> Are US and Canadian sizes the same? If so that is a UK size 18 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes they are the same I used to own a pair of American pants I miss those pants lol


----------



## kittycat18

lizardbreath said:


> Yes they are the same I used to own a pair of American pants I miss those pants lol

Thanks for clearing that up! I wasn't sure if they were the same or not :haha: That's a pretty large average. The UK average is a size 10-12 which would be a US 8-10


----------



## ashleypauline

5 weeks pp! still feeling gross

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb347/aheckert102/IMG_8549.jpg


----------



## beanzz

Okay so today i finally took pictures of my pp body.

When i look back at how big my bump was i feel good cos i was HUGE... but im geting a little sick of looking like this now.

https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/photo.jpghttps://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/photo-1.jpg

Excuse me being in my knickers haha :haha:


----------



## jl.

beanzz said:


> Okay so today i finally took pictures of my pp body.
> 
> When i look back at how big my bump was i feel good cos i was HUGE... but im geting a little sick of looking like this now.
> 
> https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/photo.jpghttps://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/photo-1.jpg
> 
> Excuse me being in my knickers haha :haha:

you look great for just two monts pp!


----------



## 12.11.10

34ish weeks with my firsthttps://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/8926_157502650956_1009809_n.jpg

pre preg 
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/248139_10150190392762400_7502400_n.jpg

Post-preg 5 months 
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/283890_10150242531150957_6172650_n.jpg

13 weeks with my second
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/425501_3390262354951_870285177_n.jpg 
Excuse my face in this one...


----------



## ClairAye

39 weeks, 4 days PP & 10 days PP :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







522379_2139874074620_186361989_n.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 4









282900_2183370722009_618041959_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









205293_2183370522004_179134180_n.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

haha so jelous of all you girlies getting your bodies back, and so quick!! I've had two kids now, I'm stretchmark central, and stomachs a mess... and my youngest is 16 months!!!! XD I'm currently a size 10, so just one more size to go before I 'm back at size 8 pre pregnancy with my first child (over 3 years ago!!! :dohh:)


----------



## lil_mama_415

Man you all are so tiny you turn sideways you disappear lol i pray im that tiny after shes here!


----------



## JadeBaby75

I think what helped me was BF! I didn't exercise or diet and I snapped right back. Now that I am actually trying to tone up and have a flat tummy again, cutting out junk is working like a charm!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

7 months PP and 22lbs down (from what I was 4 months ago)

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/BeforeandNow.jpg


----------



## MissCherry15

wow you have all made me upset depressed and in tears but well done with getting bodies like that :'(

I was a size 10-12 weighing 10stone and being 5"6 when i got pregnant, no stretch marks but felt bigger as everyone else my age was sizes 8 or 6. (UK sizes). 
during pregnancy i went up to a big size 12. 
after my daughter i went up to a size 14 after a year, stomach went down, but not flat, my stomach retains a ball sack shape as the line between my belly button and vagina didnt stretch like the rest of my belly and now is dipped in making a horrible noticible through clothes bum/ball shape. Since then with doing my best all i managed to do in the time looking after my LO was get fatter, i am now in size 16-18 clothes, coated in stretchmarks but white not pink or red. 
i get laughed at and picked on for my size. i was 16 when i got pregnant 4 years down the line when i can finally afford help to loose weight i get pregnant again, and definatly aint loosing weight. i now am 5"5 and a half weighing 14.5stone. im heart broken x


----------



## MaskedKitteh

I was 14 stone 7lbs a little while ago, since then I have lost 22lbs, I'm only 5ft4 myself. Whatever you do... DON'T dispare. You CAN lose the weight!! I'm on Weight watchers and today I started the 30 day shred. It IS doable :)


----------



## LauraBee

*The UK average is actually a size 16*. It has been for a few years. Average height of a woman is 5ft2 and average bra size is 36D.

Unless you're really short, I don't think an 18 is that bad. I'm a UK14 on the bottom and a UK16 on top (would be UK14 but my boobs are a bigger than my waist) and although I have a few pounds to spare, I'm not fat or overweight.

_*I usually avoid these kinds of threads because everyone just becomes all insecure when there's actually nothing wrong._


----------



## lizardbreath

Very well put laurabee! Everyone is different and everyone is beautiful. Were too hard on our selves we have had kids some of us more then one and in all honesty there's no reason anyone should every think they are "ugly or fat " once again EVERYONE is beautiful just remember this. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Beautiful? Heck yous are all SMOKIN'!


----------



## Wishing_well

Everyone looks amazing! No need to be insecure at all :thumbup:

40 weeks pregnant

4 days after

I'm now over a stone lighter than I was pre-pregnancy! Breastfeeding is just eating me! (even with the crappiest diet ever)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1726.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 16









IMG_2169.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## beanzz

^ JEALOUS! you look amazing at only 4 DAYS pp!

i agree with LauraBee, height makes a difference and if you're not too short a uk 18 isnt bad! 

i work in a clothes store and the mannequins were reeeaaaally tall, i think my head came up to their shoulders:haha: and they are uk 12 with skinnier legs than me and im a uk 8!


----------



## BethHx

Just popping over as i love seeing all these pics.
Everyone looks amazing! & Josie what the hell do you hate about your body?!
Its bloody amazing!! Can't even tell you've recently had a baby x


----------



## LauraBee

I found out today that I'm an 18 on the top and 16 for bottoms in Matalan and it doesn't bother me (although I have to make the effort of exchanging a few things now)

I was telling my friend earlier that I'm considered XXL in H&M, which is actually ridiculous. It's things like that, plus the Barbie mannequins which make women believe that 10-12 is average.

Oh and btw, this is what a size 16 looks like:
https://www.diet-weight-lose.com/celebrity/celebrity-picture/marilyn-monroe-swimsuit.jpg

How is that not sexy!?

(I will post a picture of my sexy size 16 body when I can be bothered to take one)


----------



## Quiche94

37 weeks, Day before Labour
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/36weeks.jpg

Day after having Olivia.
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/1.jpg

Last week.
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/2.jpg


----------



## BethHx

LauraBee said:


> I found out today that I'm an 18 on the top and 16 for bottoms in Matalan and it doesn't bother me (although I have to make the effort of exchanging a few things now)
> 
> I was telling my friend earlier that I'm considered XXL in H&M, which is actually ridiculous. It's things like that, plus the Barbie mannequins which make women believe that 10-12 is average.
> 
> Oh and btw, this is what a size 16 looks like:
> https://www.diet-weight-lose.com/celebrity/celebrity-picture/marilyn-monroe-swimsuit.jpg
> 
> How is that not sexy!?
> 
> (I will post a picture of my sexy size 16 body when I can be bothered to take one)

Its all about the curves!
I'm 5foot9 and have been a size 8 before (was vile, bones sticking out & everything) then went up to a 10, then 14.
Pre-Pregnancy i wore size 14/12 bottoms & size 10 top.
I really don't go by sizes as just because i can wear a 'bigger' size doesn't mean im a 'big girl'
Its about how you look & not how you weigh.
I have swore to myself i will never let myself go to a size 8/10 again it just looked wrong.


----------



## LauraBee

BethHx said:


> Its all about the curves!
> I'm 5foot9 and have been a size 8 before (was vile, bones sticking out & everything) then went up to a 10, then 14.
> Pre-Pregnancy i wore size 14/12 bottoms & size 10 top.
> I really don't go by sizes as just because i can wear a 'bigger' size doesn't mean im a 'big girl'
> Its about how you look & not how you weigh.
> I have swore to myself i will never let myself go to a size 8/10 again it just looked wrong.

I agree with you completely. I'm 5'10 and I've had my fair share of weight issues (obese pre-teen which lead to borderline eating disorder) and I've felt my sexiest at this size (more or less the same as pre-pregnancy). Albeit, more so when my stomach wasn't as saggy, but I don't walk around with my belly hanging out :haha:

If you're naturally slim that's great, but personally I like 'em chunky :winkwink:


----------



## MaskedKitteh

I'm 5ft3 size 16. I have 38Gs and massive hips. 

I'm on a mission to be a size 14. That's when I think I look my best. Once upon a time, I was a size 6 and weighed 7 stone. I made myself so ill, getting to and maintaining that. So I swore to myself never again!


----------



## JadeBaby75

LauraBee said:


> BethHx said:
> 
> 
> Its all about the curves!
> I'm 5foot9 and have been a size 8 before (was vile, bones sticking out & everything) then went up to a 10, then 14.
> Pre-Pregnancy i wore size 14/12 bottoms & size 10 top.
> I really don't go by sizes as just because i can wear a 'bigger' size doesn't mean im a 'big girl'
> Its about how you look & not how you weigh.
> I have swore to myself i will never let myself go to a size 8/10 again it just looked wrong.
> 
> I agree with you completely. I'm 5'10 and I've had my fair share of weight issues (obese pre-teen which lead to borderline eating disorder) and I've felt my sexiest at this size (more or less the same as pre-pregnancy). Albeit, more so when my stomach wasn't as saggy, but I don't walk around with my belly hanging out :haha:
> 
> If you're naturally slim that's great, but personally I like 'em chunky :winkwink:Click to expand...

We are the same height! I use to get sad when looking at some of the smaller skinnier girls but I really have fallen in love with my body now. I absolutely love having a butt and boobs, I use to have to stuff my bra :blush: and couldn't wear to tight of clothing because I was a stick! I never want to drop below 125 again!


----------



## 060509.x

Quiche94 said:


> 37 weeks, Day before Labour
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/36weeks.jpg
> 
> Day after having Olivia.
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/1.jpg
> 
> Last week.
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/2.jpg

You look so good! Even the day after! I hate you! :haha: No, but seriously, you look amazing.


----------



## Quiche94

060509.x said:


> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks, Day before Labour
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/36weeks.jpg
> 
> Day after having Olivia.
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/1.jpg
> 
> Last week.
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/2.jpg
> 
> You look so good! Even the day after! I hate you! :haha: No, but seriously, you look amazing.Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower:

The bump picture makes me look bigger then i really was. I didnt have a bump as such xxx


----------



## 060509.x

Quiche94 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks, Day before Labour
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/36weeks.jpg
> 
> Day after having Olivia.
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/1.jpg
> 
> Last week.
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/quiche94/2.jpg
> 
> You look so good! Even the day after! I hate you! :haha: No, but seriously, you look amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :flower:
> 
> The bump picture makes me look bigger then i really was. I didnt have a bump as such xxxClick to expand...


No problem :) 

I was small, my pictures always made me look bigger :haha:. Some people wouldn't believe me when I said I told them how far gone I was! I feel like a chunk now, I went right down but now I feel like I'm putting on weight - I think it's all due to the implant though :dohh:


----------



## Quiche94

I have been doing walking pretty much everyday, well when the weather is nice. And it has really toned my tummy up. I do recommend :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

Quiche94 said:


> I have been doing walking pretty much everyday, well when the weather is nice. And it has really toned my tummy up. I do recommend :flower:

I would love to be able to go for walks everyday, but I live in a first floor flat, and the stairs are a nightmare. I can't get the pram up and down on my own. :dohh: Might as OH to watch LO so I can go alone each night or something!


----------



## Dream.dream

im still a size 12 US 
my hips grew huge and never went back so thats where i stand. my tummy is stretch marked to crap as well, but honestly i dont mind my stretch marks im really proud of them especially since i had to fight so hard to keep my son in until 36 weeks. 

I think all these ladies are beautiful, :) 

thought id share this to, im sure you ladies have seen it but its a beautiful saying
 



Attached Files:







stretchmarks.jpg
File size: 81.8 KB
Views: 49


----------



## trinaestella

Got no picture as I am on my phone but I have gone back to my normal weight, my breasts are same size but saggy :( going to have a boob job maybe in the future. Don't see why not..


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

trinaestella said:


> Got no picture as I am on my phone but I have gone back to my normal weight, my breasts are same size but saggy :( going to have a boob job maybe in the future. Don't see why not..

lol lucky you trina. forget the boob job for me ,im getting LIPO if i dont go back to my old size within the next 2 years haha


----------



## Tasha

060509.x said:


> I would love to be able to go for walks everyday, but I live in a first floor flat, and the stairs are a nightmare. I can't get the pram up and down on my own. :dohh: Might as OH to watch LO so I can go alone each night or something!

Could you get a sling, so you dont have the pram up and down?

I havent ever had a sling but I know not being able to get out makes me feel crazy.

You all look gorgeous girls, whether you are a size 6 or a size 16 (or smaller/bigger)


----------



## zerolivia

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/zerolivia/body1.jpg

Idk how long ago this was but it was a couple months after I had Cayden. I have taken very good care of myself.


----------



## 060509.x

Tasha said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> I would love to be able to go for walks everyday, but I live in a first floor flat, and the stairs are a nightmare. I can't get the pram up and down on my own. :dohh: Might as OH to watch LO so I can go alone each night or something!
> 
> Could you get a sling, so you dont have the pram up and down?
> 
> I havent ever had a sling but I know not being able to get out makes me feel crazy.
> 
> You all look gorgeous girls, whether you are a size 6 or a size 16 (or smaller/bigger)Click to expand...

I've been thinking about it a lot lately, and I think I might go for a carrier/sling!


----------



## mybbyboo

everyones so luckyy i swear my hips are never gonna go back!


----------



## MrsDani

This is my 39 week bump, 3 days PP, and now a week PP. :)
https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/yeah_imcrazy/e90fa18f.jpg


----------



## cabbagebaby

Well done ladies youve all done a good job :)


----------



## trinaestella

I used to have a nice bum and more weight on me, but I'm basically a stick now.. gonna try and put on weight though!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 15-06-2012 22 13 14.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ashleypauline

8 weeks pp

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb347/aheckert102/IMG_8601.jpg


----------



## ZombieQueen

10 weeks:
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/402967_321173044571585_1223599368_n.jpg

40 weeks:
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/522683_431202670235288_1869115986_n.jpg

6 days PP:
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/483083_439877259367829_1365226271_n.jpg


----------



## Victoriaaa

My body around the time i got pregnant, underweight.



34 weeks pregnant, and my body still wanted to get bigger and bigger!



6 weeks postpartum.. ive lost 2 inches off my hip/love angle area since then, just need to tone up a little more and shift abit of my thighs and then im done. Still over a stone heavier than pre pregnancy but couldnt be happier tbh.


----------



## LauraBee

Going by your comments, I'm sure you won't be offended if I said you look a lot better post-pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## MaskedKitteh

I agree with laurabee


----------



## Victoriaaa

thankyou :) all my life ive never been able to keep weight on and pregnancy solved it. i actually have boobs ;)


----------



## babycakes16

MaskedKitteh said:


> I agree with laurabee

me too! u look great. This is me at 38 weeks and today at one week postpartum
 



Attached Files:







38+ 2 (2).jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0831.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Didnt get as big as I did with my first baby...but heres 39 weeks pregnant and 4 days pp:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







301.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14









356.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## x__amour

MUM0FTW0 said:


> Didnt get as big as I did with my first baby...but heres 39 weeks pregnant and 4 days pp:wacko:

You look great chick. :flower:


Spoiler
https://i48.tinypic.com/30mmmw7.jpg
About 20 months PP.


----------



## cabbagebaby

x__amour said:


> MUM0FTW0 said:
> 
> 
> Didnt get as big as I did with my first baby...but heres 39 weeks pregnant and 4 days pp:wacko:
> 
> You look great chick. :flower:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i48.tinypic.com/30mmmw7.jpg
> About 20 months PP.Click to expand...

I havent been on in ages but you looks amazing !


----------



## MarissaFaith

You girls look so amazing!!!

I HATE my body right now. I was a US size 1 pre pregnancy, now I can barely get a US size 5 buttoned around my hips :cry:


----------

